# Simple sandwich



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Was gonna do seafood Alfredo last night. I suggested cloning Mancinos seafood sub Sal's eyes lit up. She ran got everything we needed, toasted on ciabbetta with Swiss, onions and roasted redskins


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Was gonna do seafood Alfredo last night. I suggested cloning Mancinos seafeed sub Sal's eyes lit up. She ran got everything we needed, toasted on ciabbetta with Swiss, onions and roasted redskins
> View attachment 476873


Looks great!!
Sal must have recovered from her flu!
Or your suggestion inspired a sudden recovery!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

zzcop302 said:


> Looks great!!
> Sal must have recovered from her flu!
> Or your suggestion inspired a sudden recovery!


Thanks
And I poked the bear all day new year's day.


----------



## Honyuk96 (Nov 21, 2014)

Mancinos is THE best ! Your dish looks very good. Cheers


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Was gonna do seafood Alfredo last night. I suggested cloning Mancinos seafood sub Sal's eyes lit up. She ran got everything we needed, toasted on ciabbetta with Swiss, onions and roasted redskins
> View attachment 476873


Give us a list of the sandwiches you are going to offer on your food truck. I hope the Cuban sandwich made the list, and a good Italian with capicola and genoa salami.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Petronius said:


> Give us a list of the sandwiches you are going to offer on your food truck. I hope the Cuban sandwich made the list, and a good Italian with capicola and genoa salami.


Will do for sure.. I'll post when we are rolling and venues.


----------

